
Don’t make bicyclists more visible. Make drivers stop hitting them - dodders
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/04/15/dont-make-bicyclists-more-visible-make-cars-stop-running-them-over/?postshare=6451451854476745&tid=ss_fb-bottom
======
makecheck
Yes, cyclists are frequently invisible. No, drivers should not have to put up
with this when cyclists are not doing their part. (No, I have never hit a
cyclist.)

Here's a starter list of the basic problems with cyclist behavior:

1\. Not taking even the simplest steps to be visible or safe. Install a lamp!
Wear clothes that aren't pitch black at night! Position yourself where cars
will see you instead of "hiding" off to the side!

2\. Outright ignoring road rules. Yes, cyclists MUST stop at STOP signs and
they MUST not go through red lights (unless a sign says they can follow
pedestrian lights). And yet, every _single_ day, I see multiple cyclists doing
what can only be described as "whatever the hell they want".

3\. Exceeding boundaries. No, you may not ride side-by-side with someone and
take up twice the space and cramp the traffic lane. Yes, you are still a jerk
for "cutting off" someone even if you do it with a bicycle. I don't care if
you're approaching another cyclist and want to pass, that doesn't give you the
right to shove yourself in front of a car to do so; wait a while!

4\. Not using side roads. A great way for cyclists to stay safe is to minimize
the traffic that they actually interact with. Cyclists DO NOT have to use main
roads all the time. In my area, there are _miles_ of parallel side streets
that go all the same places as main roads, yet cyclists clog up the busy roads
and leave the side streets empty!

5\. Forcing everyone to go their speed. Many times a week I see a cyclist
squeeze in front of two cars and make them go 15 mph for a mile, instead of
waiting 2 seconds to let them go first. If you're going to use a slow-moving
method of transportation on a highway, you should have the basic decency to at
least put yourself in the most considerate part of the queue where possible.

------
pigpaws
i don't make monkeys, i only train them.

